# Florida Trip.....



## bfriendly (Aug 11, 2013)

Cant do this on a reservois.........Went back home to Bradenton and spent three days fishing.........tooo Much fun and I ate so much fish I was in Bliss!

Missed our little groups record of a 25" Gator Trout, by half an inch

THe fish Len is cleaning was a solid keeper













Ever seen a Lookdown fish? I could not believe my mom knew what it was  





Good Time!!


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 11, 2013)

boy I jacked that one up...sorry bout that


----------



## ssiredfish (Aug 11, 2013)

WHERE ARE THE LINE-SIDERS?!?!?!

Nice Trout!


----------



## flatsmaster (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice mess of specks right there !!!!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice yeller mouths. Good eating right there. Those lookdowns are a weird looking fish for sure.


----------



## pottydoc (Aug 11, 2013)

The fish being cleaned is a solid keeper? In Lousiana you mean, right?


----------



## Pudd82 (Aug 13, 2013)

Look downs are also called moon fish, very common south east Florida coast.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 13, 2013)

ssiredfish said:


> WHERE ARE THE LINE-SIDERS?!?!?!
> 
> Nice Trout!



I did Catch one bout 12".........

BTW Doc, a solid keeper for me is one that for sure wont shrink below legal limit back at the dock

Man we caught a bunch of Sea Bass and snappers, we even caught about 15 black grouper, but none that were close to being legal keepers.

The only downfall was that we caught No Redfish and I did not get my Doormat...........In hindsight, looking for the flounders on the deeper flats was what got on us the bigger trout so I guess it worked out


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 13, 2013)

We caught a Sea Horse, which my son got to hold and let go just like the Star Fish(Patrick) and we even got a Barracuda too


----------



## ssiredfish (Aug 13, 2013)

I hear ya on the big fish on deep flats.  One of my favorite spots in Tampa was where my chest was barely gettin wet.  Cast out to the rip on the edge of the flat then BAM!


----------



## pottydoc (Aug 14, 2013)

bfriendly said:


> I did Catch one bout 12".........
> 
> BTW Doc, a solid keeper for me is one that for sure wont shrink below legal limit back at the dock
> 
> ...



Buddy of mine got an expensive lesson on fish shrinking earlier this year. He let his kids keep two that were dead on 15". 6-7 hours later they get checked. Both were under 15 after sitting on ice that long. Cost him a little over $500.00 for them two trout.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 15, 2013)

Eggsactly!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 20, 2013)

Good job on your fun trip back home.


----------



## Pudd82 (Aug 22, 2013)

Heck yeah,did you guys use any pin fish for bait and go bravos( j hay broken jaw, ouch).


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 7, 2013)

Pudd82 said:


> Heck yeah,did you guys use any pin fish for bait and go bravos( j hay broken jaw, ouch).



Grunts seemed to get the quicker bites, but the Gator Trout and all my good ones came off smaller sized Pinfish


----------



## Pudd82 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pins=money in the cooler.yes sir, ima east coast guy but it's the same here pin fish on the bottom is stoopid good, but over here we can drop them in 100ft while lookin at the dock.they usually dont last more than 15 seconds before a sandwich grabs hold.Try dropn them over yonder west coast on your local wrecks or deep channels for grouper and snapper,and stray cobia.Bigger is better(swat she said).


----------



## Pudd82 (Sep 8, 2013)

Go braves


----------



## snookman (Sep 19, 2013)

we got it goin on now! Not many people know these are in 10' of water!


----------



## snookman (Sep 19, 2013)

and another


----------



## snookman (Sep 19, 2013)

Went back this afternoon when my daughter got out of school and got two of these. Bruce... it is starting to heat up.


----------



## snookman (Sep 19, 2013)

oops.....this


----------

